
By the Numbers: A History of the Android Invasion - ArabGeek
http://gigaom.com/mobile/android-activation-timeline/
======
Samuel_Michon
The article provides few data points, but I expected the growth of Android
activations to be higher.

In the period from June 2010 to December 2010, the number of Android
activations per day went from 160k to 300k. In the period from December 2010
to April 2011, the number of activations per day went from 300k to 350k. I
would've expected Android activations to be at 400k per day by now, given that
the smartphone market is still expanding rapidly.

To compare: Apple went from selling 93k iPhones per day in the spring 2010
quarter to selling 180k iPhones per day in the fall 2010 quarter. For the
winter 2011 quarter that ended on March 26, Apple is expected to have sold
upwards of 200k iPhones per day. For a company that only releases a new
generation of phones once a year, in summer, a slowdown of growth in winter is
to be expected. New Android phones are released all the time, so why the
slowdown?

------
rblion
I wonder how Apple will respond with iPhone 5 and the launch Mac OS Lion,
which unites mobile and desktop devices...

